# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Los acuíferos y las infraestructuras

## perdiguera

Os pongo aquí esta noticia para que veáis la influencia de ciertas obras en los acuíferos.
En este caso parece que sucedió por la perforación de un túnel, pero habrá otros en que sea por otras actuaciones de obras públicas.
Se debe estar vigilantes, no sólo enel foro, para evitar o cuando menos reponer estas afecciones.






> VILLAMANÍN
> *Los acuíferos afectados por las obras del AVE ganarán presión*
> Los trabajos, que costarán un millón, comienzan en marzo
> 
> Casares de Arbas será una de las localidades beneficiadas por las obras del Adif.
> Barrio planillo 
> 
> 
> El alcalde de Villamanín, Óscar Gutiérrez Álvarez, aseguró ayer que las obras para la restauración de las infraestructuras necesarias para el suministro de agua en el municipio, tras el acuerdo firmado con el Adif, se iniciarán el próximo mes de marzo. El convenio firmado por ambas instituciones asciende a un montante de más de un millón de euros para que cuatro localidades -Casares, Rodiezmo, Viadangos y Ventosilla- vean resuleto el descenso del caudal de sus fuentes y manantiales. Óscar Gutiérrez señaló que estas cuatro localidades «sufrieron la pérdida de sus acuíferos como consecuencia de las obras derivadas del tren de alta velocidad a su paso por el municipio de Villamanín». 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/...sp?pkid=584770

----------


## Luján

Es algo lógico.

Si pinchas el acuífero con un túnel, todas las fuentes que haya por encima perderán caudal. Incluso podrán secarse.

Eso lo sabemos bastante bien los canarios, donde la inmensa mayoría del agua procede de pozos o galerías.

Recuerdo como mi abuelo me llevaba a la boca de la galería de la que tenía algunos derechos de agua, en Cumbre Nueva (Paradójiocamente más vieja que Cumbre Vieja), y daba gusto ver salir el líquido elemento. Tras el nunca mejor dicho "pinchazo" del Cabildo con el nuevo túnel insular para unir las vertientes este y oeste, esta galería prácticamente se ha secado. Y con ella muchas otras.

También recuerdo cómo al pasar por el túnel antiguo, siempre se salía de él, incluso en el verano más seco, con unas cuantas gotas sobre el cristal y el capó. En los inviernos hasta parecía que llovía dentro. Hoy en día, si cae una gota en todo el trayecto del túnel (más de 1Km) es pura casualidad.

Durante las obras se perdieron muchos Hm³ de agua que estaban a buen recaudo en el acuífero de la cumbre, debido a la falta de tacto y a los negligentes estudios de la empresa encargada de las obras, que no tuvo en cuenta los volúmenes de agua que iban a obtener al perforar el acuífero.

Ah! y de actuaciones reparadoras, cero patatero.

----------


## perdiguera

El viejo túnel de Vielha tenía unas surgencias que hacían mover un grupo que era capaz de suministrar energía eléctrica al propio túnel y sus instalaciones.
El agua que surgía, debido a que el perfil longitudinal de la galería del túnel presentaba un acuerdo convexo, es decir dentro del túnel estaba el punto más alto del trazado de la carretera, iba una parte hacia el Garona y la otra hacia el Noguera Ribagorzana, Francia y España; pues bien con el nuevo túnel se ha tenido que repetir el trazado en alzado para que el caudal se mantuviese en la misma repartición, parte Garona, la mayor, parte Ribagorzana, la menor. Y se sigue aprovechando igualmente para la fabricación de energía eléctrica.
Además el nuevo túnel tiene en su vertical un lago que parece que no se ha afectado por la excavación.

----------


## ben-amar

Adif pincho el acuifero en el valle de Abdalajis con las obras del AVE a Malaga.
Dejaron secas las fuentes de las que bebian los municipios.

----------


## saihguadiana

El problema, es que a posteriori, por mucho dinero que inviertas, no es lo mismo, conseguiran mas caudal profundizando, pero la calidad ya no es, ni parecida. Las cosas hay que intentar hacerlas bien "antes". Pero ya sabemos de que pie cojeamos.

Un saludo

----------

